# Breast pump on airplane?



## bauchtanz (Nov 15, 2005)

I am going on a 5 day bussiness trip and I will need to pump on the plane (it is an international flight - so I will be traveling for 14 hours and can't exactly check it).
Are they allowed with the new regulations? I am not bringing milk back, it is just to much for me to deal with.....

Anyone familiar with international rules? I am flying into Prague, through Chicago and Frankfurt.


----------



## Caden's Mom (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't know. You're best bet is to call the airline and ask them, I think.


----------



## schatz (May 6, 2003)

Oh, I feel for you. I've been there. I've done three transAtlantic round trips while bfing. I've always taken an avent isis hand pump. That way I didn't have to worry about converters or batteries dying. It also fit neatly in my hand bag. My cousin has taken her pump in style on flights. I would check with the airline to be sure.

I ended up pumping while sitting in my seat with a blanket over my shoulder - would have been easier to nurse my baby! But, I just couldn't get my head around the idea of being in the airplane bathroom for 15-20 min while others were waiting and those tiny rooms creep me out. I just made sure I wasn't ever seated in the middle (always aisle or window).

I also did bring milk back on my last trip - last January to Italy. I just couldn't dump another weeks worth of milk down the drain again. We were staying in nice hotels so I knew I would have a fridge in each room (I didn't try to freeze the milk - just kept it cold so it wouldn't spoil - my milk always keeps well for several days if refridgerated). And, in one hotel, it was colder outside than it was in the minifridge so I put the milk outside on the window ledge at night in my little soft side cooler. The tricky part came when I needed to get ice in the morning before we set out for the next city (we went to three cities). But, I was with people who spoke Italian so they helped me get it from the hotel restaurants. I almost lost it all in Brussels on the way home though. My bags were searched and the security guard questioned the contents of my cooler (which was in my backpack). I got it through though. But, now with the 3-1-1 rule, I'd probably have to dump it.

Well, that was probably more blah blah than you cared to read.

Good luck with your trip - Prague is cool! I've been there a couple of times.


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

I've pumped on several flights. One of them internationally. I never asked. I just put it through security and they never asked any questions. I only pumped when "portable electronic devices" were allowed to be used. I used a battery pack on my Medela PIS Advanced.


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *schatz* 
I almost lost it all in Brussels on the way home though. My bags were searched and the security guard questioned the contents of my cooler (which was in my backpack). I got it through though. But, now with the 3-1-1 rule, I'd probably have to dump it.

I had my baby with me, but I was able to carry way more than 3 oz of each container through security.


----------



## awinkler (Jul 26, 2005)

I flew to the UK Sept 06 and carried my pump on board. Going thru security here in the US, they looked at it (and I think they thought it was a cpap machine), but then they figured out what it was...


----------

